# Instacart



## Phantomshark (Jan 21, 2018)

So got approved for Instacart and received my debit card today. There is really no training anywhere that I can see, so gonna have to wing it I guess. I tried to sign up for hours, but there is no availability this week or next, is that normal? Also, it says that if there are no shifts in one zone, you can click on the zone and pick another, but I see no mention of my zone anywhere in the app. How can I see what zone I'm in and whether there are hours in other zones?


----------



## allcingbonz21 (Feb 20, 2017)

go slow padwan, play with the app my man, and long in to your dashboard on the web not through the app all will be revealed. some things only show if you are scheduled but lots of info if you log in via the web.
don’t get nervous just play with the app. Door dash will let u dash without being scheduled just click dash now then maps will show available zones and any pushes or incentives,


----------



## Phantomshark (Jan 21, 2018)

I don’t have Door Dash, I’m referring to Instacart.


----------



## Jmasterzero (Oct 21, 2016)

You can try grabbing hours the night before of same day if you haven't scheduled any. It's pretty much just luck if you use this process. Since you're new, you've got priority to first dips when schedule drops happen. This is Sundays at 9:00am.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

My phone no like instacart app.


----------



## Kater Gator (Dec 25, 2015)

I just signed up for Instacart too. And I can't believe the lack of training for shoppers. I'm waiting for the payment card to arrive but who knows if I'll ever get to use it since I have no real idea how to begin. I think I'll go to You Tube and look for training videos. I learned a lot for Uber that way.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Phantomshark said:


> So got approved for Instacart and received my debit card today. There is really no training anywhere that I can see, so gonna have to wing it I guess. I tried to sign up for hours, but there is no availability this week or next, is that normal? Also, it says that if there are no shifts in one zone, you can click on the zone and pick another, but I see no mention of my zone anywhere in the app. How can I see what zone I'm in and whether there are hours in other zones?


I'm in this same situation. My area isn't in the app at all. But I know local stores which utilize Instacart. How this is accomplished is beyond my understanding.


----------



## Phantomshark (Jan 21, 2018)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> I'm in this same situation. My area isn't in the app at all. But I know local stores which utilize Instacart. How this is accomplished is beyond my understanding.


The areas showed up once I was actually able to claim hours. And the training is basically non existent. When you get your first batch, it walks you through it step by step and that's it. Luckily it's a super easy process. Contacting support, or 'Shopper Happiness' is easy too, I had to do that the first day to ask if I was supposed to give customer the store receipt (I wasn't).


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

I emailed instacart and had them add a couple of areas to my list of available areas. Still no hours available in those areas but at least I have some closer markets with no hours available as opposed to the far away markets with no hours available.


----------



## Divad7 (Apr 28, 2018)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> I emailed instacart and had them add a couple of areas to my list of available areas. Still no hours available in those areas but at least I have some closer markets with no hours available as opposed to the far away markets with no hours available.


I'm in about the same area as you... And I'm seeing a lot of available hours in the upcoming week in the LA area... I'm probably going to try it out for a few days/week and see if it's worth it... My plan is to position myself at a park in the area and do paperwork for my other job while I'm waiting for a batch.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Divad7 said:


> I'm in about the same area as you... And I'm seeing a lot of available hours in the upcoming week in the LA area... I'm probably going to try it out for a few days/week and see if it's worth it... My plan is to position myself at a park in the area and do paperwork for my other job while I'm waiting for a batch.


I'm 70 miles away from the closest area with hours. I have two choices with hours: West LA or Palm Springs. Everything else is greyed out.


----------



## Divad7 (Apr 28, 2018)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> I'm 70 miles away from the closest area with hours. I have two choices with hours: West LA or Palm Springs. Everything else is greyed out.


Are you looking at the current week or next week? There's nothing available for this week for me, but there's a bunch for next week. I think the Greyed out areas are part of the ones that you can select from, but already saturated with too many workers, depending on which day it is.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Divad7 said:


> Are you looking at the current week or next week? There's nothing available for this week for me, but there's a bunch for next week. I think the Greyed out areas are part of the ones that you can select from, but already saturated with too many workers, depending on which day it is.


I can pick up hours on any day next week, but only if they are in West LA or Palm Springs. All other markets are greyed out.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Last night all the greyed-out areas came alive and I was able to pick up hours in my area. Hooray.


----------



## Divad7 (Apr 28, 2018)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Last night all the greyed-out areas came alive and I was able to pick up hours in my area. Hooray.


Nice.. congrats.. I noticed that when I chose my area, it gave me only a $10/per estimate.. But, when I chose other areas, it went up to $15/hr.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Divad7 said:


> Nice.. congrats.. I noticed that when I chose my area, it gave me only a $10/per estimate.. But, when I chose other areas, it went up to $15/hr.


Oh I didn't know that. That would make the ones further away more doable. Thanks for that info.


----------



## Divad7 (Apr 28, 2018)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Oh I didn't know that. That would make the ones further away more doable. Thanks for that info.


Not sure how accurate the estimate is.. Not sure if it takes into account on how busy it is in the zones and the worker to customer ratio. I picked some in my local zone, and some just outside my zone to test it out.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Instacart . . . pays by the mile ?

I live in a Coastal Region near the Gulf of Mexico.

Grocery orders for small tugboat companies and offshore vessels could quickly become my niche.

Many companies Already have established accounts with grocers.
Many orders are shipped with dry ice and styrofoam cheap ice chests .
I have an S.U.V. and a small truck i could put to work on this to haul several weeks worth of supplies in one trip.

I could promote this to my advantage.

Tell me more . . .


----------

